# Need a medium telephoto lens ASAP!



## ecphoto (May 21, 2012)

I'm shooting my sister in laws wedding in about 3 weeks, for free lol. I'm shooting with a 550D and have a xt that I can borrow in case of catastrophe LOL.

This is a new camera for me and I still don't have much glass. I sold all my Minolta / Sony gear just before I purchased my 550.

I was going to rent a medium telephoto. The cost for 3 days is about 70 bucks.

Here's my dilemma, should I rent it or should I buy a lens for about 100 more.

My purchase options are the following:

Sigma 50-200mm f/4-5.6 DC OS HSM(EF-S)

Sigma 75-300mm f/4-5.6 DG Macro(EF)

Tamron 75-300mm f/4-5.6. Macro(EF)
The Tamron has one available for 50 less refurbished.

Is the image stabilization all that important?

What is your advice for me?


----------



## jaomul (May 21, 2012)

Rent a better faster aperture lens than any ones you mentioned. They are ok lenses but all will struggle in lower light which is typical in a wedding scenario. IS won't matter if your @ 5.6 with a shutter speed of 1/10. Peoples movement will still be obvious. If your lens is 2 stops faster say at 2.8 speed 1/40 then IS will counteract a little camera shake.


----------



## TheBiles (May 21, 2012)

Rent a 70-200 f/2.8L IS II USM or 135 f/2L (if you're a prime guy). Don't buy cheap, slow glass on a whim to go shoot a wedding.


----------



## TCampbell (May 21, 2012)

The wedding is in 3 weeks and you're just getting to this now?  

Unless this is an outdoor wedding, none of those f/4-5.6 lenses will work out.  You really do need an f/2.8 or FASTER lens.  The 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II would be ideal.  Rent it.  

You'll also need a very good flash -- such as a 580EX II.  Having a pair of flashes would be even better.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 21, 2012)

Good luck!  May the light be with you.


----------



## ecphoto (May 22, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> The wedding is in 3 weeks and you're just getting to this now?
> 
> Unless this is an outdoor wedding, none of those f/4-5.6 lenses will work out.  You really do need an f/2.8 or FASTER lens.  The 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II would be ideal.  Rent it.
> 
> You'll also need a very good flash -- such as a 580EX II.  Having a pair of flashes would be even better.


 The ceremony is outdoors lucky for me. The reception hall is gonna pose challenges with its really high ceilings.


Schwettylens said:


> Good luck!  May the light be with you.


 
Thanks schwetty, ill need lots of luck!

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------

